# Evidence



## Bri&John (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your help.

Just anoter question;
*What is the best way to supply all the information/evidence. I have read that they do not like things in plastic wallets? Shall I put all the evidence in a ring binder labelled month-month or just what type of evidence ie; joint account etc...
I was thinking of creating a diary like folder. So every month of our relationship. So ie; Oct 2009 - joint bills, joint account, holiday tickets and photos of that holiday etc?
*The other thing is, my mother re-married when I was 7, so I have a step dad, whom we have put his details on the application. My bio dad has had a girlfriend of 2 years, but I've met her once - do I need to put her name on? Even though I don't know her birthday!!

Thanks guys!! All soo helpful!!


----------



## Siouxzee (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi Bri&John
Is this for your application?
For relationship evidence do you have to provide something for every month you are together. Is a marriage certificate plus joint bond details, a few photographs and the fact we have 2 children not enough?
Would also be interested to know the best way they would like it all.


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

Siouxzee said:


> Hi Bri&John
> Is this for your application?
> For relationship evidence do you have to provide something for every month you are together. Is a marriage certificate plus joint bond details, a few photographs and the fact we have 2 children not enough?
> Would also be interested to know the best way they would like it all.


No, not something for every month together (could you imagine the size of that paperwork?!?!). Best to get a collection of things that cover from start to present (I nearly said "finish"...mmm, maybe not)! We didn't have anything for the first year of our relationship, just pictures from Facebook that were dated! We offered tenency agreements, joint bank info, bills etc. When I collated them, I put a sheet of blank paper in between each section of evidence stating what it was and listing everything in that section that was evidence e.g. "Evidence of Relationship", and then put all the pieces of evidence afterwards, "Degree Certificates" and then put further evidence etc etc.

I have known people get their evidence professionally bound at great expense...their feedback was it was the neatest presentation ever received!! In all honesty, as long as evidence is collated, clearly logical, follows the order requested in the ITA, and is relevant, I wouldn't worry too much about professional binding


----------



## Bri&John (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks Jenswater!
Although the profesional binding sounds awesome, think I will save the money!!


----------



## saltybroad (Jan 9, 2011)

We found that it was sufficient to stack/organize it all into a neat pile (and no, they don't like plastic document protectors) with an "index" page on top. As far as proving your relationship goes, we had a marriage certificate and children, but were also asked to prove that we had been living together and banking together for x amount of time. So I would say the more the merrier, where your relationship is concerned. We did get approved, so must not have screwed it up too badly!


----------



## ConfusedKiwi (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi All,
We are about to send our application in this Friday. Did Immigration require both passport or are Certified Copies sufficent? I have to have a Lawyer sign the Sponsorship form so i was hoping to get my Passport copies verified at the same time.
We are submitting the documents in a Ring binder separated by Dividers. Hope they don't mind this.
Did anyone inlude a statement about how long you have been together or how they met etc? 
We are not married but engaged.

Thanks

Have a good day


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

ConfusedKiwi said:


> Hi All,
> We are about to send our application in this Friday. Did Immigration require both passport or are Certified Copies sufficent? I have to have a Lawyer sign the Sponsorship form so i was hoping to get my Passport copies verified at the same time.
> We are submitting the documents in a Ring binder separated by Dividers. Hope they don't mind this.
> Did anyone inlude a statement about how long you have been together or how they met etc?
> ...


Hi there

I think you're OK with certified copies - that's what we supplied.
You will need to supply the proper passport at the end so they can put the visa stamp in it.


----------

